# American Classic Conversion Cassette?



## sjpitts (Nov 16, 2009)

Anybody have any experience with the American Classic Conversion cassette for 10 speed Campy? 

As I said in my "soft shifting" thread, I am planning to build up a 90's Olmo with 10 speed campy. I just ordered 2010 Centaur Ergo's from Velo Mine. Picked up a NOS 10 speed record crankset las month. I also have a used Centaur RD and Chorus brakes that I have had for a while. I still need a BB, FD, handlebars.

And a wheelset. The wheelset is a big issue. Classic looking campy wheelsets seem to command a premium. I have been watching open pro/record hub wheels, and they go for a bunch. 

However, I already have a real nice wheelset with ultegra nine speed hubs and silver open pro rims. I think that wheelset would look real good on this bike. 

American Classic makes conversion cassettes that let you run campy 10 speed on shimano hubs. Do those work ok? Any downside to using them? Anybody know a good place to get one? 

And while I have you-- what would you recommend for a chain? I like the SRAM chains on my shimano bikes. I really like the power link. Don't like dealing with chains that don't have them. Can I use an SRAM chain on this set up? Or is there a better option, hopefully something that has something like a power link?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

American Classic conversion cassettes work well. Not as nice as a campy cassette, but a good alternative. When I used them, I had Wipperman Nickel chains which use a removable link. Supposedly campy chains don't work that well with the conversion cassette. I don't see any reason why SRAM chains wouldn't work for your setup, it just wasn't an option when I was using the conversion cassettes.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have no experience with the SRAM chains on Campy, but I have seen many, many posts and listing at seller's sites that say SRAM will not work with Campy 10 speed. I have had great luck with KMC as well as Wipperman so I wouldn't want to take the chance on a SRAM unless I had a different bike I could transfer it to if I had to re-buy.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

+1 for KMC chains for Campy 10.
Also, I'd go with the Wheels Manufacturing cassette over the American Classic. I used them for years with good results.


----------



## highendbikedeals (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree about the Wheels Manufaturing Cassette


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

if you want to use the Campy cassette, American Classic makes a campy hub for (at least) their Sprint 350 wheels, probably all of them. Install it in place of your Shimano hub. You will have to redish the wheel, but then you will have a true Campy wheel. Cost around $75.00. I did this.


----------



## sjpitts (Nov 16, 2009)

martinrjensen said:


> if you want to use the Campy cassette, American Classic makes a campy hub for (at least) their Sprint 350 wheels, probably all of them. Install it in place of your Shimano hub. You will have to redish the wheel, but then you will have a true Campy wheel. Cost around $75.00. I did this.


I did not know this was an option.

The wheelset I have and was considering using has ultegra 6500 hubs and open pro rims. Does the American Classic hub body fit Ultegra Hubs?

I know there are some hubs that can be switched between hub bodies, but I didn't think that was an option for Shimano hubs.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

sjpitts said:


> I did not know this was an option.
> 
> The wheelset I have and was considering using has ultegra 6500 hubs and open pro rims. Does the American Classic hub body fit Ultegra Hubs?
> 
> I know there are some hubs that can be switched between hub bodies, but I didn't think that was an option for Shimano hubs.


It's not an option for shimano hubs. DT, Campy (Fulcrum), White Ind, AmClassic, Mavic and a few others make hubs that can take either freehub. Campy freehubs are larger in diameter. Shimano would have to increase the size of their hubs. Same thing for Chris King. Pity.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

sjpitts said:


> Anybody have any experience with the American Classic Conversion cassette for 10 speed Campy?
> 
> As I said in my "soft shifting" thread, I am planning to build up a 90's Olmo with 10 speed campy. I just ordered 2010 Centaur Ergo's from Velo Mine. Picked up a NOS 10 speed record crankset las month. I also have a used Centaur RD and Chorus brakes that I have had for a while. I still need a BB, FD, handlebars.
> 
> ...


Srams's Powerlink for 10 speed is called a Powerlock and Sram specifically say that it is not designed to be reusable. If you have to have a reusable one get a KMC one for Campag & install it on a Campag chain.
Aa far as the cassette is concerned, Campag 10 runs perfectly well on a 10 speed Shimano or Sram cassette which will fit your cassette body fine as is.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

My hubs are American Classic and the conversion was made for them. I'm sure that if it fit other brand hubs that would be just plain lucky. As stated elsewhere, the other brands may make a Campy hub though you'd have to check with them.


sjpitts said:


> I did not know this was an option.
> 
> The wheelset I have and was considering using has ultegra 6500 hubs and open pro rims. Does the American Classic hub body fit Ultegra Hubs?
> 
> I know there are some hubs that can be switched between hub bodies, but I didn't think that was an option for Shimano hubs.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

You can order a set made with a Campy spline: http://www.amclassic.com/en/products/roadwheels/sprint350.php

I'm very happy with my American Classic 350 Sprints and they work great with my old Campy 10 speed. My wheels are going on 6 years old, they survived a front impact with a car, that bent my Ti frame several years ago and last year my rear derailuer wrapped around my seat stay and bent a couple of spokes... The wheel was able to be trued and still rolls great! And... these wheels are made in the America!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

get an Ambrosio Cassette from PBK, only $50

http://www.probikekit.com/ch/compon...ith-campagnolo-spacing-cassette-10-speed.html


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I ran an am classic conversion cassettes for about 4-5 years. I used a sram chain for about 3 years.
I switched to a wipperman chain and alligator i-link cables. the shifting improved and the drivetrain was virtually silent. I clean my chains after every 1-2 rides.


----------



## cried at birth (Nov 6, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Srams's Powerlink for 10 speed is called a Powerlock and Sram specifically say that it is not designed to be reusable. If you have to have a reusable one get a KMC one for Campag & install it on a Campag chain.
> Aa far as the cassette is concerned, Campag 10 runs perfectly well on a 10 speed Shimano or Sram cassette which will fit your cassette body fine as is.


Found this thread on a google search. Topic may be old, but relevant to what I am investigating at the moment. 

Does this mean that the system also works the other way around? 
Does this mean that the indexing is the same on 10 speed systems then? 
If so; what was the point of making conversion cassettes in the first place? 

I have a campy wheelset for which I cannot find any new cassette body, and I would like to run it on a bike set up with SRAM/SHIMANO if possible. 

Thanks for inputs ;-) 

BR

Alex


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cried at birth said:


> Found this thread on a google search. Topic may be old, but relevant to what I am investigating at the moment.
> 
> Does this mean that the system also works the other way around?
> Does this mean that the indexing is the same on 10 speed systems then?
> ...


No, the sentence is a little mangled and I'm not sure what he's trying to say. Campy and shimano cog spacing is different. I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a campy to shimano conversion cassette. You should start a new thread and ask. You should also say what the hub is on your wheelset as it may be easier to replace the freehub.


----------



## cried at birth (Nov 6, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> No, the sentence is a little mangled and I'm not sure what he's trying to say. Campy and shimano cog spacing is different. I'm not sure if there is such a thing as a campy to shimano conversion cassette. You should start a new thread and ask. You should also say what the hub is on your wheelset as it may be easier to replace the freehub.


That's what I though too...
I think that replacing the freehub is the best option now, yes. 
Thanks a lot for clarifying this for me ;-)


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

American Classic does not offer a conversion cassette anymore. If you have an American Classic wheel, you can buy a Campy hub for it though.


cried at birth said:


> That's what I though too...
> I think that replacing the freehub is the best option now, yes.
> Thanks a lot for clarifying this for me ;-)


----------

